
Out of the Clouds and into the weeds: our approach to abuse in new products - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/out-of-the-clouds-and-into-the-weeds-cloudflares-approach-to-abuse-in-new-products/
======
xxdesmus
Hello HN,

I'm Justin -- Cloudflare's Director of Trust & Safety.

Happy to review/answer questions.

------
troydavis
On [https://www.cloudflare.com/abuse/](https://www.cloudflare.com/abuse/), how
about stating Cloudflare's policy for investigating spam-vertised Web sites
that are proxied through CF? The page mentions malware and copyright, but not
spamvertising.

~~~
xxdesmus
The "general" category would be the correct place to report that. We'll review
the report. If we can verify allegations we'll take appropriate steps, but at
the very least even if we can't necessarily verify the allegations we'll
notify the host of the website.

